# The Canon EOS R5 likely won’t be announced next week



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 9, 2020)

> An announcement date rumor of next week for the Canon EOS R5 is making the rounds, but it doesn’t look like it will come to fruition.
> According to a German retailer, you will be able to “Experience the new Canon EOS R5 live on May 16, 2020”, which unfortunately doesn’t mean what we had hoped it would. Foto Hamer has clarified what the event actually is.
> Hi guys, you could see the content and info about the live streams of the Testival Online. This is NOT the official presentation of the EOS R5 by Canon! It’s a LIVE workshop with a Canon product expert on the Canon R series and in this framework, it presents the previously known information of the R5 There will be no demonstration of the camera and, in our knowledge, will not publish any information that is not yet known. Nevertheless, the workshop is of course exciting.
> I don’t think we’re going to get an official Canon EOS R5 announcement next week, but that...



Continue reading...


----------



## YuengLinger (May 9, 2020)

Who can blame any company for postponing? In our area, summer camp was canceled this week. And the financial landscape has been "altered" by Shin Godzilla!


----------



## SecureGSM (May 9, 2020)

Canon product experts are pretty good at spilling beans. Fingers crossed, we get some golden nuggets on the day


----------



## joestopper (May 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Who can blame any company for postponing? In our area, summer camp was canceled this week. And the financial landscape has been "altered" by Shin Godzilla!



Market intro date matters, not annoucement date. No point to announce if it has no market in July. And if it has, then it will be announced on time.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (May 9, 2020)

Damn, I had hope


----------



## Chaitanya (May 9, 2020)

Comment on photorumours points to just a live hands session with everything that is known so far. Official announcement seems to be off by few weeks to months.


----------



## bbb34 (May 9, 2020)

It has been announced so many times. Who cares about another announcement?


----------



## BeenThere (May 9, 2020)

Real exciting news.


----------



## derpderp (May 9, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Real exciting news. not.



Here, FTFY


----------



## HeavyPiper (May 9, 2020)

Guess can do some more yard work while I wait.


----------



## wtlloyd (May 9, 2020)

If this _is_ delaying introduction solely for marketing reasons, then I would expect a massive inventory build to be in place by the time it is announced. I really don't want to wait once I've placed my order this time.

Not to mention, I'd frankly be happier if announcement and shipping were hand in hand and not months apart. I haven't been this eager for a camera since the 1D2 (I've sold off my EF stuff). 

I can live with the rumors, just don't make me wait once I can fixate on the details.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 9, 2020)

The accurate information usually leaks one to two weeks before a announcement. But, with no big meetings to be held, a virtual announcement could have less notice. Even so, Invites would go out at least a week before and press release packages are sent to major web sites in many countries so they can have their web pages ready to go within minutes. Hundreds of retailers around the world need to get ready for pre-order, it takes time, and that means leaks happen.


----------



## allanP (May 9, 2020)

Who knows Photo-Hammer? So one is trying to become more popular


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2020)

I guess I could clean my office- that will take me to shipping date.


----------



## Baron_Karza (May 9, 2020)

HeavyPiper said:


> Guess can do some more yard work while I wait.



And when it arrives, then what? Take pics and vids of your yardwork that your 6Dii is incapable of doing?  jk


----------



## HeavyPiper (May 9, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> And when it arrives, then what? Take pics and vids of your yardwork that your 6Dii is incapable of doing?  jk


I don't have any problems with my 6D II. So you don't need to assume.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 10, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> It has been announced so many times. Who cares about another announcement?



The new announcement in question would imply a release date and pre-order availability.
Also some important information such as sensor resolution, that is, full official specs.


----------



## IcyBergs (May 10, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



So you're telling me they are holding a live event to practice their reading skills?


----------



## Baron_Karza (May 10, 2020)

HeavyPiper said:


> I don't have any problems with my 6D II. So you don't need to assume.


wow, it was a joke.


----------



## Viggo (May 10, 2020)

How does it make sense to hold a non working brick and tell us what we already know very well?


----------



## jam05 (May 10, 2020)

Japan has much more pressing issues at the moment. Canon has already made announcements. I doubt that Canon has a projected ship date. Global shipping and customs are not at full service capacity. Doubt that they would throw out some arbitrary date.


----------



## bbb34 (May 10, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> The new announcement in question would imply a release date and pre-order availability.
> Also some important information such as sensor resolution, that is, full official specs.



Cool!

Please let me know when it's on the shelves.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 10, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Please let me know when it's on the shelves.



Why in earth I should know about that?


----------



## bbb34 (May 10, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Why in earth I should know about that?



Not now. When it is out!


----------



## HeavyPiper (May 10, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> wow, it was a joke.


Ok, I apologize..


----------



## RunAndGun (May 10, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I guess I could clean my office- that will take me to shipping date.



Guess I could do the same, which would probably take me to the ship date of the R5 mkII.


----------



## SteveC (May 10, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> Guess I could do the same, which would probably take me to the ship date of the R5 mkII.



Hand grenades. Just blast all the junk out.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 10, 2020)

This is much ado about nothing based on a single local dealer's attempt to get some attention.

Photokina was scheduled to take place May 27-30, 2020. It was expected that Canon's official announcement of the R5 and R6 would take place in conjunction with Photokina 2020. Any pending official product introduction for the R5 will not be "late" until May 27-30 have come and gone without such an announcement having been made.

We've since learned that the R6 announcement will not happen in May, probably due to supply chain issues and Canon's apparent decision to place what resources they have available into getting the R5 launched. As of yet, we've heard no such rumblings regarding the official rollout of the R5. Unless we do, I'd expect Canon to make an official product introduction for the R5 sometime at the end of May.


----------



## sanj (May 11, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> And when it arrives, then what? Take pics and vids of your yardwork that your 6Dii is incapable of doing?  jk


Easy man. Why the rudeness??


----------



## Baron_Karza (May 11, 2020)

sanj said:


> Easy man. Why the rudeness??



It's a joke. 
JK = "Just Kidding". 
Smiley wink also emphasize I'm just joking. 
Plus, we already kissed and made up. So stop re-opening things up and relax.


----------



## derpderp (May 11, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> It's a joke.
> JK = "Just Kidding".
> Smiley wink also emphasize I'm just joking.
> Plus, we already* kissed and made up*. So stop re-opening things up and relax.



Gasp, mind the social distance please!


----------



## 12Broncos (May 11, 2020)

Oh yes, you knock us down by destroying our hopes that it will be announced on May 16th. Although, it did seem a bit odd that Canon would choose a Saturday to announce it. Then tell us that a workshop, which most or all of us can't attend, (for various reasons) is going to be exciting. Canon and Nikon are both doing a great job of aggravating my patience.


----------



## cayenne (May 11, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> And when it arrives, then what? Take pics and vids of your yardwork that your 6Dii is incapable of doing?  jk



Well, not everyone is locked down in their homes and still can get out and shoot.


----------



## Baron_Karza (May 11, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Well, not everyone is locked down in their homes and still can get out and shoot.


well, i wasn't addressing it to everyone


----------



## reefroamer (May 11, 2020)

Waiting for the official announcement of the official announcement.


----------



## Trey T (May 11, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> It's a joke.
> JK = "Just Kidding".
> Smiley wink also emphasize I'm just joking.
> Plus, we already kissed and made up. So stop re-opening things up and relax.


better watch out, extreme sensitive adults on here and COVID doesn't help either


----------



## Baron_Karza (May 11, 2020)

Trey T said:


> better watch out, extreme sensitive adults on here and COVID doesn't help either



As well as Killer Hornets, Comet Atlas falling apart, and now Comet Swan approaching earth! Oh, and astroid 2020JJ passed only 4,300 mile from Earth on 4 May! WOA! And finally, CANON will de-thrown Sony and again be the SUPREME LEADER!! Our Lord and King of Peoples is returning! There's so many signs now that the End is Near!!


----------



## JoeDavid (May 12, 2020)

I’m already bored with the R5. Canon has milked it for too long. They should go ahead and make the announcement with the full details even if the arrival is still TBD.


----------



## derpderp (May 13, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I’m already bored with the R5. Canon has milked it for too long. They should go ahead and make the announcement with the full details even if the arrival is still TBD.



agreed, no idea why they just arent announcing it. The hype is dying down and ppl want to know the specifics.


----------



## Viggo (May 13, 2020)

derpderp said:


> agreed, no idea why they just arent announcing it. The hype is dying down and ppl want to know the specifics.


I’m beginning to agree with this, But if the reason is the virus, then I undertand why.


----------



## Langnasenhirsch (May 13, 2020)

derpderp said:


> agreed, no idea why they just arent announcing it. The hype is dying down and ppl want to know the specifics.


I have a feeling, that the real R5 probably wont live up to the expectations (maybe low noise performance or dynamic range not on par with competition, or sensor resolution is lower than hoped for and 8K is just done by using IBIS,...). So i guess Canon wants to keep potential buyers interested for as long as possible until larger quantities of the product are available. If they let the cat out of the bag right now, they could lose their interest.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 13, 2020)

Langnasenhirsch said:


> I have a feeling, that the real R5 probably wont live up to the expectations (maybe low noise performance or dynamic range not on par with competition, or sensor resolution is lower than hoped for and 8K is just done by using IBIS,...). So i guess Canon wants to keep potential buyers interested for as long as possible until larger quantities of the product are available. If they let the cat out of the bag right now, they could lose their interest.



+++++I have a feeling, that the real R5 probably wont live up to the expectations....sensor resolution is lower than hoped for and 8K is just done by using IBIS,..

8K done by IBIS? ....... I have a feeling, that someone have no idea what he or she is talking about.


----------



## Langnasenhirsch (May 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> +++++I have a feeling, that the real R5 probably wont live up to the expectations....sensor resolution is lower than hoped for and 8K is just done by using IBIS,..
> 
> 8K done by IBIS? ....... I have a feeling, that someone have no idea what he or she is talking about.



Canon could use the concept of a high resolution mode for video. So basically using a 120fps 4k video and shifting the sensor for each frame to compute a 30fps 8K video.


----------



## Viggo (May 13, 2020)

Langnasenhirsch said:


> Canon could use the concept of a high resolution mode for video. So basically using a 120fps 4k video and shifting the sensor for each frame to compute a 30fps 8K video.


That seems like it would take much more tech than to just read 8K out from the sensor


----------



## Langnasenhirsch (May 13, 2020)

Viggo said:


> That seems like it would take much more tech than to just read 8K out from the sensor


First of all, this is wild speculation and it is not even my assumption (I think it was some post on reddit). But I do not see why it would take more tech to use sensor shift for high resolution imaging - which is already implemented in other cameras (for stills though). But Canon could even just store the RAW 4k 120fps stream (with sensor shift) and reconstruct the 8K movie offline on a PC.


----------



## derpderp (May 13, 2020)

Langnasenhirsch said:


> First of all, this is wild speculation and it is not even my assumption (I think it was some post on reddit). But I do not see why it would take more tech to use sensor shift for high resolution imaging - which is already implemented in other cameras (for stills though). But Canon could even just store the RAW 4k 120fps stream (with sensor shift) and reconstruct the 8K movie offline on a PC.



Why bother reconstructing when you could just have actual 8K from the sensor? (which is actually confirmed by Canon) No need for you to cripple the R5, when Canon themselves aren't doing it.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Hand grenades. Just blast all the junk out.



That’s part of the problem. It looks like someone already threw one in there. Lol


----------



## SecureGSM (May 13, 2020)

Langnasenhirsch said:


> Canon could use the concept of a high resolution mode for video. So basically using a 120fps 4k video and shifting the sensor for each frame to compute a 30fps 8K video.



man.. this is the craziest idea I ever heard on CR. Full stop.


----------



## SteveC (May 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> man.. this is the craziest idea I ever heard on CR. Full stop.



Unless there's some physical reason it cannot happen...someone is going to try it some day. I just don't think it will be Canon on the R5.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Unless there's some physical reason it cannot happen...someone is going to try it some day. I just don't think it will be Canon on the R5.


there is a physical reason. sensor would have to be shifted 120 times per second. moving Parts. 120 quarter frame to be assembled in 8K frames 120 per second. Alignment, heat, wear and tear. no, not for video.


----------



## SteveC (May 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> there is a physical reason. sensor would have to be shifted 120 times per second. moving Parts. 120 quarter frame to be assembled in 8K frames 120 per second. Alignment, heat, wear and tear. no, not for video.



How often does the sensor shift just doing normal image stabilization?

Unless those barriers you mention are at least a "we need ten times the processor" or "we need ten times the heat dissipation" someone* is probably thinking they'll try it in about three to five years with newer tech. Of course by that time we'll be talking about 16K or even 32K video and it will have become harder.

*"someone" does not necessarily mean "someone sane."


----------



## amorse (May 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> there is a physical reason. sensor would have to be shifted 120 times per second. moving Parts. 120 quarter frame to be assembled in 8K frames 120 per second. Alignment, heat, wear and tear. no, not for video.


Not just shifted - shifted, stopped, capture a frame, then repeated 120 times per second. Imagine the vibration coming off of that thing!


----------



## amorse (May 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> How often does the sensor shift just doing normal image stabilization?
> 
> Unless those barriers you mention are at least a "we need ten times the processor" or "we need ten times the heat dissipation" someone* is probably thinking they'll try it in about three to five years with newer tech. Of course by that time we'll be talking about 16K or even 32K video and it will have become harder.
> 
> *"someone" does not necessarily mean "someone sane."


I think not only would it be technically challenging (putting it mildly) to use sensor shift to capture higher resolution video, it would be a whole lot easier and provide a far better result to just do it without shifting the sensor using a sensor designed for the resolution you need... 

Putting aside all the mechanical or processing reasons why that would be difficult, consider what would be required to output a higher resolution video using sensor shifting. For 30fps output, you'd need 4 frames per each frame of video, so you need to capture at 120 fps. That means the shutter speed of each frame needs to be faster than 1/120th of a second (leaving some amount of time for the sensor to move from one position to another), and each output frame may be a bit blurry because each output frame is actually 4 frames stitched together where subjects in the video may have moved between each. So that means that you couldn't use a a shutter speed less than 1/120, or more like 1/240, which will make the video look more jittery on output. 

So even if there were no mechanical, power, wear and tear, or processing limitations, you'd still be left with video which will be blurry and jittery as a best case scenario. I'd bet making a sensor which can output that video resolution properly would be much less technically challenging and produce a far better result in the end.


----------



## SteveC (May 13, 2020)

amorse said:


> So even if there were no mechanical, power, wear and tear, or processing limitations, you'd still be left with video which will be blurry and jittery as a best case scenario. I'd bet making a sensor which can output that video resolution properly would be much less technically challenging and produce a far better result in the end.



That makes some degree of sense. The other stuff--someone (not necessarily someone sane) will regard as a technical challenge, but having to stich together four pictures not taken at _quite_ the same time will leave you with, basically, crap image quality.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 14, 2020)

SteveC said:


> How often does the sensor shift just doing normal image stabilization?
> 
> Unless those barriers you mention are at least a "we need ten times the processor" or "we need ten times the heat dissipation" someone* is probably thinking they'll try it in about three to five years with newer tech. Of course by that time we'll be talking about 16K or even 32K video and it will have become harder.
> 
> *"someone" does not necessarily mean "someone sane."


I would imaging that IBIS typically being engaged for a few seconds while you are focusing or tracking. Not continuously for extended period of time. 30 min? That’s crazy..


----------



## Doug7131 (May 14, 2020)

amorse said:


> Not just shifted - shifted, stopped, capture a frame, then repeated 120 times per second. Imagine the vibration coming off of that thing!


No saying canon would ever do this, but projectors have been using this technique in reverse for years to get a 4K image from 1920x1080 DLP/LCD chips. So, it would certainly be doable in a camera. Again, not saying it’s what Canon has done here, just saying it’s not anywhere near as farfetched an idea as you seem to think.


----------



## amorse (May 14, 2020)

Doug7131 said:


> No saying canon would ever do this, but projectors have been using this technique in reverse for years to get a 4K image from 1920x1080 DLP/LCD chips. So, it would certainly be doable in a camera. Again, not saying it’s what Canon has done here, just saying it’s not anywhere near as farfetched an idea as you seem to think.


I actually had no idea that projectors did that - very interesting. I learned something! With that said, I believe there is a considerable difference in doing that for *projection* of video versus *capture* of video. 

In projection, the projector is repeating parts of the the same source frame at a refresh rate faster than human perception - it plays 4 parts of each frame that line that line up perfectly per frame of video. In capture, the 4 pieces of each frame are not the same because the subject in the video can move during capture. Also, to capture 8K 30 fps, you'd be limited to probably a shutter speed of faster than 1/120th of a second (four 4K frames per one frame of 8K) which which doesn't line up with common practice. I've always heard that the typically desired shutter speed is twice as fast as the frame rate - so for 30 fps you'd likely want 1/60th of a second exposure per frame, not the minimum of 1/120th of a second here (or faster from a practical perspective). 

Also, those projectors move millions of micro mirrors to a limited number of set positions to achieve that outcome. Since digital projectors use a moving micro mirror system anyway, adding additional positions to each micro mirror was not likely a quantum leap in technology. The above proposal for capture was to move the whole sensor using the IBIS system to capture the extra pixels, which would be a very different proposal as you're moving a whole lot more machinery than millions of tiny mirrors. 

But let's assume you could overcome all those issues. To output 8K at 30fps you'd need the same data throughput as 4K 120 fps. To use sensor shift to capture the four 4K frames you'd need to make one 8K frame, that 4K sensor would have to record 4K at 120fps. So using a sensor shift to capture a higher resolution video wouldn't actually reduce the data throughput requirement, it would only reduce the sensor resolution requirement. 

So not only would it be super hard to get a camera to capture in this way, and likely produce an inferior output, there would be no data throughput benefit to doing it, and the only savings would be sensor size. That is a lot of engineering to overcome for a pretty limited benefit all things considered (in my opinion anyway!).


----------



## Doug7131 (May 14, 2020)

amorse said:


> Also, those projectors move millions of micro mirrors to a limited number of set positions to achieve that outcome. Since digital projectors use a moving micro mirror system anyway, adding additional positions to each micro mirror was not likely a quantum leap in technology. The above proposal for capture was to move the whole sensor using the IBIS system to capture the extra pixels, which would be a very different proposal as you're moving a whole lot more machinery than millions of tiny mirrors.


Both the DLP and LCD systems I know of use an optical actuator between the image chip and the lens to perform some or all of the image shifting. Although you can use multiple positions on the DMD chip mirrors, you could only ever double the resolution since the mirrors can only move on one axis (usually diagonally). Doing 4 position requires the image to shift in 2 axis so can't be done with just wobulation. LCD projectors have no choice since they don’t use moving mirrors.

https://www.ti.com/lit/ml/ssnb002/ssnb002.pdf?&ts=1589472572152 - Ti document showing the optical path.

How realistic this would be in a camera is obviously debatable. As you said, the shutter speed would have to be either 2X or 4X your desired shutter speed depending on how many shifts you do. I believe a few cameras can do this for stills using the IBIS system. And as you said the camera still has to process a 8K image so the only possible saving would be in the sensor.
Overall, I don’t think anyone will ever do this, its just not practical. But it is doable.


----------



## amorse (May 14, 2020)

Doug7131 said:


> Both the DLP and LCD systems I know of use an optical actuator between the image chip and the lens to perform some or all of the image shifting. Although you can use multiple positions on the DMD chip mirrors, you could only ever double the resolution since the mirrors can only move on one axis (usually diagonally). Doing 4 position requires the image to shift in 2 axis so can't be done with just wobulation. LCD projectors have no choice since they don’t use moving mirrors.
> 
> https://www.ti.com/lit/ml/ssnb002/ssnb002.pdf?&ts=1589472572152 - Ti document showing the optical path.
> 
> ...


Interesting! The world of projectors is new to me so it's interesting to see how they increase resolution.

I agree with you: it could be done in theory, but there would be very limited practical use to do it this way and I would suspect just creating a sensor which can read that fast and use the native resolution would likely be easier and produce a superior result than making this system work. 

Pixel shift for photos, for instance, does exist in a number of cameras but it fails to increase quality if the subject is moving or if the camera isn't completely still. Tony Northrup did a video on this system in the A7RIII which can do it, but he stresses that movement between captures creates problems. For a static image like a still life where you've got complete control over the subject/environment/light the system can do a great job, but for an image where there is any movement there will be ghosting or blurring. In video, where motion is the point, I would suspect that artifacting from movement would defeat the purpose of increasing resolution. Who knows though!


----------



## tigers media (May 15, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


photo rumours just dropped price of R5 from aussie store $10499.00 only 400 less than 1dxm3 not much wiggle room for a 1dx mirrorless to be made loos like that will be 15 grand plus ???


----------



## Doug7131 (May 15, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Do have any link to share?


This may not stay up for long but here:








Canon EOS R5 Mirrorless Camera


5 Years Australian Manufacturer Warranty 8K Video Capability 120FPS 4K 8 Stops Image Stabilizer with Coordinated IS2 Next-Level AF With Advanced Face and Eye Detection Continuous 20 FPS Still-Shoots With Full AF and Auto-Exposure Tracking 100% Frame Coverage for Exceptional Subject Tracking...




www.camera-warehouse.com.au




it's in AUD. Converting gives roughly $6800 or £5500 
It may be a placeholder though.


----------



## joestopper (May 15, 2020)

tigers media said:


> photo rumours just dropped price of R5 from aussie store $10499.00 only 400 less than 1dxm3 not much wiggle room for a 1dx mirrorless to be made loos like that will be 15 grand plus ???



You are referring to this?








Canon EOS R5 Mirrorless Camera


5 Years Australian Manufacturer Warranty 8K Video Capability 120FPS 4K 8 Stops Image Stabilizer with Coordinated IS2 Next-Level AF With Advanced Face and Eye Detection Continuous 20 FPS Still-Shoots With Full AF and Auto-Exposure Tracking 100% Frame Coverage for Exceptional Subject Tracking...




www.camera-warehouse.com.au





Looks like another hoax from a dealer who wants to attract attention. Just remember that we heard a few days ago that on May 16th is a life presentation of R5 at a photo dealer ...


----------



## unfocused (May 15, 2020)

> *The Canon EOS R5 likely won’t be announced next week*



I like this headline. I think it will probably be accurate for quite some time.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 15, 2020)

Langnasenhirsch said:


> I have a feeling, that the real R5 probably wont live up to the expectations (maybe low noise performance or dynamic range not on par with competition, or sensor resolution is lower than hoped for and 8K is just done by using IBIS,...). So i guess Canon wants to keep potential buyers interested for as long as possible until larger quantities of the product are available. If they let the cat out of the bag right now, they could lose their interest.


Dude. 8k at 30fps doneby IBIS??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be a technological marvel bordering on divine miracle. If they announce that then Canon have truly ended the life of all other camera manufacturers


----------



## SecureGSM (May 15, 2020)

Doug7131 said:


> This may not stay up for long but here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


def a placeholder  at $10.5K Aussie it is not going to fly. no way. none, zilch, nada.


----------



## xseven (May 15, 2020)




----------



## tigers media (May 15, 2020)

joestopper said:


> You are referring to this?
> http://[URL]https://www.camera-warehouse.com.au/canon-eos-r5[/URL]
> 
> Looks like another hoax from a dealer who wants to attract attention. Just remember that we heard a few days ago that on May 16th is a life presentation of R5 at a photo dealer ...


yeah mate that's the one hopefully not true cripple hammer in action if it is !


----------



## amorse (May 15, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> def a placeholder  at $10.5K Aussie it is not going to fly. no way. none, zilch, nada.


Looks like they've updated it to be a A$200 deposit. The website now says:

"THIS IS A HOLDING DEPOSIT THAT'S FULLY REFUNDABLE. IT'S NOT THE FULL PRICE. WE'LL CONTACT YOU ONCE WE HAVE FIRM PRICING"


----------



## unfocused (May 15, 2020)

xseven said:


> View attachment 190421


This would be $4,700 US if my currency calculator is correct. Probably a placeholder as well, but might be a bit closer to reality. Includes VAT and I'm guessing that prices in Romania might be higher.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 16, 2020)

12Broncos said:


> Oh yes, you knock us down by destroying our hopes that it will be announced on May 16th. Although, it did seem a bit odd that Canon would choose a Saturday to announce it. Then tell us that a workshop, which most or all of us can't attend, (for various reasons) is going to be exciting. Canon and Nikon are both doing a great job of aggravating my patience.



Canon didn't announce anything. A local camera dealer announced it trying to draw attention to their seminar.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 16, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I’m already bored with the R5. Canon has milked it for too long. They should go ahead and make the announcement with the full details even if the arrival is still TBD.



It's not the Canon R5 that's boring, it's you.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 16, 2020)

derpderp said:


> agreed, no idea why they just arent announcing it. The hype is dying down and ppl want to know the specifics.



Maybe because for at least the last six months they've been planning to announce it at the end of May, when Photokina was scheduled to take place?


----------



## derpderp (May 16, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Maybe because for at least the last six months they've been planning to announce it at the end of May, when Photokina was scheduled to take place?



Exactly, everything's already in place and they can very well just announce it over the internet.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 16, 2020)

derpderp said:


> Exactly, everything's already in place and they can very well just announce it over the internet.



On the planned date at the end of May...


----------



## bbb34 (May 16, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> It's not the Canon R5 that's boring, it's you.



He expressed his opinion. No need to share it. No need to offend him.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 17, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> He expressed his opinion. No need to share it. No need to offend him.



And I expressed mine. No offense meant.


----------



## bbb34 (May 17, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> And I expressed mine. No offense meant.



No, you did not express your opinion. You _attacked his characteristics without addressing the substance of his argument_. That is poor etiquette. You may want to look up 'argument ad hominem' to get a grip on the pattern.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 18, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> No, you did not express your opinion. You _attacked his characteristics without addressing the substance of his argument_. That is poor etiquette. You may want to look up 'argument ad hominem' to get a grip on the pattern.



You accuse me of _attacking_ someone with a post far more aggressive than anything I said to either of you? That's rich.

Pull on your big boy panties and realize that just because someone disagrees with your opinion does not constitute an _attack_. On the other hand, realize that your attack accusing me of attacking someone I did not attack will NOT intimidate me into agreeing, or even pretending to agree, with your opinion.

People who say things are boring are, in my humble opinion, the ones who are actually boring. People who are interested can find things of interest in anything.


----------



## bbb34 (May 18, 2020)

I am bored of discussing with you.


----------



## unfocused (May 19, 2020)

Looks like the title of this thread will be good for another week.


----------



## Nelu (May 19, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Looks like the title of this thread will be good for another week.


I'm bored of this thread already!


----------



## unfocused (May 24, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Looks like the title of this thread will be good for another week.


And another week goes by.


----------

